# Any fans of the TV Series "Homeland"?



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I am watching the final 3 episodes of season 3 tonight. I have addicted to this show. After so many episodes, still don't know who is working with who. Any fans?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

I really liked the first two, but I thought the third one was rather weak. I have limited hopes for the fourth season.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I liked it for the purpose of getting me to sleep. An okay series but a bit elaborate in its plots and counter counter counter espionage.
A review pointed towards some political motivation to get this series made and to be succesful. A bit of flagwaving patriotism etc.
Since I have a dilettant interest in the illuminati and conspiracystuff I might watch it again.
Until that, it's just another "okay", like "lost" "weeds" "true detective" etc.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I really liked the first two, but I thought the third one was rather weak. I have limited hopes for the fourth season.


This EXACTLY. The first two gripped me like a vice, but the third was VERY patchy. It should be knocked on the head IMO.

I've transferred my affections to Boardwalk Empire, not that I watch much telly.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT

I've just finished watching the 3rd season. I cannot believe they killed off Brody. It's just kind of weird to kill of one of the main characters and have the show go on.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

First two seasons were amazing--third not so much.

Not having Brody around in most of the season made it less interesting to me, since he was the most captivating part of the show. As for killing him off, I still like to think maybe he isn't actually dead, but we'll see...

Additionally, it feels like so long ago since I saw the third season, that I've forgotten a lot of what happened >.<


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

First season was incredible! Then it seemed to go downhill from there.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I fall into the "Third season wasn't as good as the first two" category, but it was still done well enough to get me to tune into the upcoming fourth season. I like the fact that these shows now kill off main characters. It keeps you riveted in wondering who's next.

Without Brody, this forces the writers to come up with a very clever and intriguing story line. We will see if they deliver. I'm still waiting for someone to come up with a show as good as or better than Breaking Bad. IMO, it was the greatest TV show I have ever seen. Game of Thrones is the only one I find as riveting as Breaking Bad. Two completely different genres, but two terrific shows.

V


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My wife and I watched the 1st season and mutually agreed to not bother with additional episodes. Why? Both of us were tired of the Brody character and the actor playing him. When I could tell from the last episode of the 1st season that Brody would still be around in the 2nd season, I was very disappointed and decided to dump the show.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I watched the first season then just skipped to the fourth season. Very gripping this time around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

The 4th season is quite strong so far. F. Murray Abraham's character barely factors in--perhaps he will later.


----------

